# Eyes that do not see, ears that do not hear



## pm (Dec 14, 2008)

> Isaiah 42:20 He sees many things, but does not observe them;
> his ears are open, but he does not hear.





> Isaiah 42:23 Who among you will give ear to this,
> will attend and listen for the time to come?





> Isaiah 42:25 . . . it set him on fire all around, but he did not understand;
> it burned him up, but he did not take it to heart.



Prayer:


> Open my eyes to see, observe and understand.
> Open my ears to hear, listen and take to heart.
> For sin has blinded me and made me deaf.


----------

